# Should you iron creases on a shirt sleeve?



## phr33dom (May 4, 2009)

I know that you're not supposed to iron creases on your shirt cuffs but what about the sleeves themselves? Should you press the edge of the sleeves firmly with the iron to form a definite sharp crease or should you try to avoid doing so?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Sure! Why not? (And I crease the cuffs as well, as I have on all shirts I've ironed over the last 45+ years.)


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

I have always done a crease, but my new sleeve board came via UPS yesterday, and I'm going to try to iron my sleeves with NO crease and see what happens. I found it at Home Decorators Collection, which is apparently part of Home Depot, and it was about $12.00. I'll know this evening if it works well or not...

I don't crease cuffs...I iron them from the inside, so the exposed side doesn't get shiny, and basically iron them flat.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't crease either the sleeve or the cuff, but I don't see anything wrong with doing it if it is your preference.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

No sleeve crease is preferred, but doing flat ironing is so much easier than rolling stuff around.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I do -- or rather, I don't take the time to _not_ crease the sleeves.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I crease the sleeves from the pleat, but don't crease the cuffs. Honestly, though, I'm a poor ironer, so if I need a truly "pressed" shirt and not just an unwrinkled shirt, I send it to the cleaners. They do the sleeve/cuff the same way.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

Just my opinion, but I prefer a crease in my shirt sleeve. To my eye it looks neater.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I dislike ironing enough that I always do it as simply as possible. Crease both.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Classically speaking, your shirt sleeves are supposed to be covered when you're fully dressed, so there's no historical "right" answer.

Practically speaking, it's a lot faster to iron a crease. Unless the shirt is non-iron or soaked with starch, the sleeves will have wrinkles by mid-day regardless, and the crease will have come out. I see no point to taking the extra time to avoid the crease. Realizing stuff like this is how you get your time to iron a shirt down into the 5 minute range.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

+1 for laziness


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I always did. We did in the Army. My cleaners does. 


Anyone remember "military starch?"


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The wife does and as the end user, I've found it wise to just accept that! LOL.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Should? I think it's a matter of taste.

My dry cleaner puts a crease on shirt sleeves, and I do on the rare occasions when I actually launder my own shirts.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I sometimes iron a crease and sometimes take the time to not iron a crease. It depends how I'm feeling. But I never iron a crease in the cuffs. In double cuffs or cocktail cuffs I iron them unfolded and don't fold them until I put the shirt on. I like my cuffs to gently "roll" over. I see some people iron their cuffs folded, but that puts unnecessary wear on the cuffs.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I think a crease looks neater, and certainly is easier to iron. As mentioned, they are rarely seen anyway. The trick is to iron the cuffs round. A creased cuff which of course is highly visible, looks cheap to me, The only straight edge I want on a cuff is the openings of my French cuffs.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

> Should you iron creases on a shirt sleeve?


Should I? No, nor will I.

On the other hand, I won't be ironing shirts under any circumstances, though I may be the only member of this forum who proposed to his wife while ironing shirts (and also while watching the Cleveland Browns). Those days are long behind me.


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

I can understand the ironing part, but the Browns?!? That I just can't comprehend.


----------

